# 2010 Traditional Bow Jake



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I took a jake yesterday morning in the wind and rain with my recurve. I broke down and hunted out of my blind as the weather didn't cooperate with my plan to use a ghillie suit this year. It was blowing so hard I had to pull my DSD decoy as the wind had her spinning like a top. The birds were very quiet again this morning with only a few gobbles on the roost and nothing after they hit the ground. About 9 am I had a couple of hens with a pair of toms in tow ignore me as they crossed the field. A bit later a pair of jakes wandered by looking for the big mouth hen they had heard. When they couldn't seem to find her they got nervous about the big, shaking "bush" the sound seemed to come from. Finally one offered me a 20 yd shot and I decided I better take it. My 48# Predator recurve and Grizzly Stik Sitka tipped with a 4 blade Magnus Stinger did the job. He didn't make it far before tipping over. The stats aren't that impressive, 3" beard and nubs for spurs, but he will eat good.


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Congrats on the fine table fare. Traditional hunters are a group I have alot of respect for because of the extra challenge they impose on themselves, and I must say, fine job!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome!...I love that picture.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn forget about the not the impressive stuff. Boss you just shot a turkey at 20 yards with a recurve! thats alot of movment real quick to be able to get by a turkeys eyes.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice Job!

I hope to do the same thing next year.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Bmac said:


> The stats aren't that impressive, 3" beard and nubs for spurs, but he will eat good.


You got your bird with your recurve. That sounds like pretty good stats to me!
Congrats to you.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Excellent! I was pretty happy with my jake with the 12 gauge. A big congrats to you!:coolgleam


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Best Turkey I have seen this year, congratulations.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's doing it the hard way, congrats


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice Bob. . .and that is two years in a row, correct? That is even more impressive.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I certainly didn't mean to suggest this jake was not worthy of respect. 

It is definitely a challenge using the recurve and I really wanted to do it with a ghillie. I passed on a group of 3 jakes at less than 10 yards early in the season as I never got a chance to draw. A couple of other times I had hens at 5 yards or less. The blood really gets pumping at these close encounters. 



omega58 said:


> Nice Bob. . .and that is two years in a row, correct? That is even more impressive.


This one makes me 3 for 3 with the stick and string. Twice I used old Bears (Black Panther in 08, Super Mag in 09) and the Predator this year.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome, way to go. I'm going to try with my recurve this fall.


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, very nice bird. Three for three with a bow? That is awesome, keep it up. You must be using a mouth call? I sound OK with one of those until things get exciting then my tongue doesn't work well. ----And I thought I was doing good this year with a tom at 35 yards with a 12 ga???


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

congrats on the turkey what a great trophy with a trad bow


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Great Job! Doesn't get much better..


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Nice bird, Bob!


----------

